# 4 Dogs at once!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

This morning my brother and I headed out for coyotes. We go to this spot he saw and wanted to try out. Got all set up, and he calls.... we wait a while.... he calls again..... then we see some coming... 4 dogs playing and running right to us! He told me to take the closest one and he'd take the next. I was waiting for the thing to get closer and he shoots! He nailed his dog. Me, I missed. Granted I was using my M44 Mosin-Nagant with surplus ammo. The thing stood there and let me miss again! We start heading down the hill after we thought the others ran off and we heard barking. Needless to say I really suck with that Mosin but it's a hoot to shoot! The one dog kept hanging around and barking and I got a couple more shots at it in the trees. It was a good morning! We drove to another area a couple few miles away and he called one more in. This time I had my scoped .270 with me. But it wasn't meant to be. The dog winded us and was gone.

Not a bad morning.... 5 dogs called in... And a picture on my brothers phone so he can taunt everyone we know that didn't go with us(tuffluckdriller)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya stimmie.. Nice to hear you're getting out and doin' some mangy mutt control. 

-8/- //dog//


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Funny part is... my bro put the picture of him with his yote on facebook, and a city folk uncle said something about not shooting wolves cause they eat mice.... then a city folk cousin said you shouldn't shoot foxes cause they are cool... Sad to see city folk not know their animals at all...


----------

